# Need help identifying painting



## xakzop (May 18, 2020)

so I recently bought a painting signed by a name I couldn't quite put my finger on. If yall could help that be great.


----------



## Steve Neul (Jul 28, 2020)

Can you post a closer picture of the signature.


----------



## xakzop (May 18, 2020)

Sure here they are. I tried reading it but failed LOL


----------



## Steve Neul (Jul 28, 2020)

Yea, I thought if I could see the signature I might be able to read it but I can't. I suspect it was probably a hobbyist painter that is unknown. It's clearly marked Hamburg 1926 so you know it was a German painter. I found a list of German Painters listed in alphabetical order and couldn't find the name there. There was only three that had a first name starting with F and last name starting with G and all of them died before 1926.


----------



## Arduy (May 31, 2020)

Hi xakzop, could it be Martin Franz Fräncis - Glüsing?


----------



## Harmanpubg18 (Aug 12, 2020)

who is the owner


----------



## Steve Neul (Jul 28, 2020)

I think Arduy nailed the artist. The signature matches known signatures. 

Difficult to tell from the pictures but the painting may need to be cleaned.


----------



## xakzop (May 18, 2020)

I'm the owner. I got the painting cheap (40 bucks). And was just wondering if I got something of value or not. I liked the painting, too. But its BIG so I don't really have anywhere to hang it quite yet. 
Just not sure if I'm sitting on something valuable and mistreating it. Cause at the current time its just collecting dust in the corner of my room for the last few months.


----------



## Steve Neul (Jul 28, 2020)

I think you would have to show it to a professional appraiser to get a value. If you google other paintings the value varies from $300.00 to $3000.00


----------



## Richardson111508 (Aug 15, 2020)

$40 is a steal for that IMO!


----------



## xakzop (May 18, 2020)

Yeah i did some looking up and thats what I found too. 
I was thinking of possibly reselling it because my current setup doesn't allow me to hang it anywhere. And it'll be a while until it does. Might as well give it to someone else who will enjoy it rather than it collect dust at my house. 

Any idea where I should start? If it helps, I'm from Portland Oregon.


----------



## Harmanpubg18 (Aug 12, 2020)

professional appraiser to get a value. GTA San Andreas Apk


----------

